# Other Pets > Horses >  Fox Hunting

## Lillyponygirl

I didn't know much, think much, or really care about the sport until I gained a close friend of mine who is a big fan. She's a big horse person, I like snakes a bit better, but I have no problem and now I respect the sport. 

She asked me if I would search up some photographers who photo hunts near us -- and i also looked at the comments under the articles and photos. Some of the comments were so uneducated, and so far off. Even the positive ones! 

I'd really like to hear what the BP forums community knows and thinks about this sport, and i'd love to straighten things out for people who have it all wrong. My friend was like "Yeah, we get that a lot." Of course I'm all fired up from just coming back from this.

So, what do you think/know? :Surprised:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

I hunt small and big game. If it lives in the state of Michigan ive hunted it unless endangered.

----------

Lillyponygirl (08-10-2010)

----------


## PixieMaple

I love foxes... alive  :Tears:

----------


## jfreels

What problem DID you have that has been resolved by gaining knowledge of the sport?

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I know almost nothing about the sport other than it involves horses, foxes, and the killing of foxes. While I find the fox to be a beautiful animal, I see no problem in hunting them. My only condition on this, however, is that the meat of the fox, as well as the skin, organs, bones, etc, go on to be used for something. I also do not like mounting dead animals on a wall. I find it disrespectful to the dead. If you want to remember it, take a picture and hang that instead. Anyway, I"m getting off my soap box now. 

But in a nutshell, I have no problem with it. As long as it is done respectfully, and does not endanger the population or the surrounding ecosystem.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I've heard of hunts being done without live foxes too.  They can drag a scent trail.   That way they can also ensure that the route is safe for the riders and horses(and dogs).

I'm not a big proponant of any animal being torn to bits by a dog pack, honestly.  I understand folks saying that there's a history behind it, but there's a history behind dog fighting too.  So I'm a bit wishy-washy on it myself.  My own culture loves coon hunting, where the dogs chase live coons and sometimes the coon IS caught by the pack and torn up(or the dogs can get torn up), although most of the time, the raccoon goes up a tree where it can either be shot out of the tree, or left there, while the dogs are taken away.  So.. it's hard to say "No, you mustn't hunt foxes" when I know several of my own family hunt coon.  I'm not a fan of hunting coons where they get torn apart by the pack of dogs either though.

Just figured I'd finally post something on here, since it's obviously not of much interest to the general populace.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

All hunting's i have ever gone on and had success are from stalks ALONE. I do not use hunting guides to tell me where they are, no dogs or scents. 

Im semi old fashion and ALWAYS stalk my prey, that way when you do get what you went out for, its that much more rewarding.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Yeah see, when I go hunting, it's to kill a critter, efficiently and quickly so I can take it home and eat it.  I'm not a big fan of stalking or sitting in a tree stand to experiance the wonders of nature.  I know.. I'm in the minority of hunters though, which is also why I normally don't bother hunting all that much, since I have several cousins who love hunting and will bring me dead critters to eat.

One of my friends is hunting pigs on military bases, and he's offered me dead pigs on request.  To me, that's the best way to hunt pig, since I prefer the buggers dead.  Pigs are scary.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Yeah see, when I go hunting, it's to kill a critter, efficiently and quickly so I can take it home and eat it.  I'm not a big fan of stalking or sitting in a tree stand to experiance the wonders of nature.  I know.. I'm in the minority of hunters though, which is also why I normally don't bother hunting all that much, since I have several cousins who love hunting and will bring me dead critters to eat.
> 
> One of my friends is hunting pigs on military bases, and he's offered me dead pigs on request.  To me, that's the best way to hunt pig, since I prefer the buggers dead.  Pigs are scary.


Stalking is a workout on its own, not to mention any dragging needed after.

Ill be headed to GA this winter for a week to pig hunt on a local farmers  property where they are destroying his land.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Georgia and Alabama are over run with pigs! Good luck on your hunts.  Remember to add some domestive lard to the feral pig meat to give it moisture when you get ready to cook it, especially for sausage grinding.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Georgia and Alabama are over run with pigs! Good luck on your hunts.  Remember to add some domestive lard to the feral pig meat to give it moisture when you get ready to cook it, especially for sausage grinding.


My father is doing all that as he has the machines for it not me lol. Im excited to head out there .

----------

